# Hunter Safety Instructors



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

Due to conflicting schedules with me and my daughter it will be near impossible to get her hunter ed. Im thinking we are going to go with the online test and in person field day. My question is are there any instructors that could do a private field day with me and my daughter? I understand the instructors are volunteers but I would be more than happy to pay a reasonable price. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JoeRandall (Jun 24, 2012)

https://dwrapps.utah.gov/EdClassList/TheClasses?class=HE&type=INTERNET


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I had the same issue with my niece. Luckily I have an uncle that's an instructor but he's since moved to Nevada. I'm going to be taking the course in a few weeks to become an instructor. I would be willing to help you out if nobody else can help sooner.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

That would be awesome. Thanks for the help. I'll pm you with my contact info.


----------

